# XL Deli cups



## hyla23 (Apr 27, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows where to get the huge deli containers to rear froglets in im not even sure what size they are.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

190oz  
just google "190 oz deli cup"

james


----------



## Jduane (Jun 16, 2011)

what the hell are you talking about? deli cups for rearing froglets, do you mean tads?....


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

im sure they mean froglets. 190 oz containers are almost 10" in diameter and 6" high.

james


----------



## Pickét (Feb 15, 2011)

I have gotten them from Josh's frogs before, they also make great quarantines.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

http://superiorshippingsupplies.com
Look under "plastic cups"


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

> what the hell are you talking about? deli cups for rearing froglets, do you mean tads?....


LOL I know several breeders who raise in 190oz containers.


----------



## chadfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

The Container Store > Our Shoe Boxes


i was going to try the small shoe box


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I use that size for quarantining froglets.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

I get plastic shoeboxes at dollar tree for a dollar a piece for springtails... 
Dont know if this would work for other resources. They also have much larger ones as well. Only a buck!


----------



## hyla23 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks i am going to rear froglets just out of the water in these just to clarify.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Forgot to add... thats $1 WITH the lid and all. Love it. I bought a crap ton of them LOL


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I use shoe boxes but its a little dicey. deli cups sounds like a good idea. when you have 150 froglets you would be over run with tanks. may have to give em a try.


----------

